# CFB Week 7



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Some great games on the docket for this weekend, but unfortunately I will not get to see most of them. Hunting problems. Shot out to Weber for beating the Griz in Missoula. 

#18 UCLA @ #15 Stanford
#21 Boise State @ Utah State
#17 Iowa @ #20 Northwestern
#10 Alabama @ #9 Texas A&M
#7 Michigan State @ #12 Michigan
#8 Florida @ #6 LSU
Arizona State @ #4 Utah
Cincinnati @ BYU
Predictions

Stanford rolls *UCLA 41-17*

As much as I want the aggies to win, they never ever ever ever play well against Boise. *Boise State 31 USU 24*

Iowa ground and pounds northwestern to a victory. *Iowa 10 Northwestern 9 *

Texas A&M beats Bama, why? Because I am sometimes a wishful thinker. *Texas A&M 30 Bama 27*

I'll take the Spartans in what looks to be at this point an upset. *MSU 17 Mich 10*

I'll take the Gators in Death Valley. sike. *LSU 28 Florida 21*

Utah is on upset alert this week. Though, I think they will pull it out. *Utah 31 ASU 30*

BYU beats Cinn. *BYU 21 Cin 17*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

UCLA @ Stanford -* Stanford 31 UCLA 20*
Boise St @ USU - *Utah St in an upset 27 Boise St 24*
Iowa @ Northwestern - *NW 20 Iowa 10*
Alabama @ Texas A&M - *Alabama 34 A&M 31*
Michigan St @ Michigan - *Michigan 24 Michigan St 13*
Florida @ LSU - LSU throttles Florida on the heals of the PED deal with the Florida QB... *LSU 37 Florida 17*
Arizona St @ Utah - ASU has been an absolute thorn in the Ute's side over the last 4 years. I think Utah has an elite defense and was a little rusty last week. *Utah 33 ASU 24*
Cinci @ BYU - No low scoring game here, but I'm going with the Bearcats on this one... *Cinci 41 BYU 35*


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Stanford over UCLA 27-14.
2. Boise sadly 28-21.
3. Northwestern 20-13.
4. Michigan rolls 28-7.
5. Alabama 31-17.
6. LSU 30-14.
7. Utes 27-24, and I get no sleep again Saturday night.
8. Cincinnatti 38-35. Sorry cougs. Worse if Mangum is out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> 1. Stanford over UCLA 27-14.
> 2. Boise sadly 28-21.
> 3. Northwestern 20-13.
> 4. Michigan rolls 28-7.
> ...


I like your predictions herder. LSU danged well better win, FLA's QB was just suspended for a year and their captain of the defense and best run stopping d-lineman was injured last game and is out this game, plus it's a night game in Death Valley and we have probably two previously injured players returning who haven't played the last 2-3 games. If we lose this one shame on Les Miles....

Michigan looks like the real deal but Saturday will be the true test. Ute's better win since they're in the drivers seat. Bama still confuses me, they have the talent but seem disjointed. The QB situation there is a mess and there's no way to fix it either.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, it is looking like a great weekend for Utah schools

Utah State took it to Boise 52-26

BYU out lasted and ran Cincinnati out of gas 38-24, it looks like Magnum may be for real.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, what an end of the night! 

Go Ute's!

How bout that ending at Michigan.... What a gaff. I don't think I've seen a game end like that ever! MSU did not deserve that win, and in my opinion will drop in the rankings after a win.


----------

